# problema tipo letra en Twitter (Gotham) [SOLUCIONADO]

## essau

hola gentooeros,

una pregunta un poco tonta pero que me parece curiosa. No tengo problema alguno con las fuentes en Gentoo, salvo en Twitter, ya sea en Firefox o en Chromium. Por lo que deduzco que el problema tiene que ver con el tipo de letra específico que usa Twiter, que según creo cambio hace algún tiempo, una fuente llamada Gotham. No sé si a alguien más le sucede y si hay alguna solución, pues ya he instalado todas las fuente que he encontrado en Portage y no mejora. La letra en Twitter, y sólo en Twitter, se ve pixelada y horrible.

¿Alguna idea?.   :Shocked: 

Gracias.Last edited by essau on Wed Oct 29, 2014 12:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## essau

¿ninguna respuesta a esto?

ya sé que es un asunto poco apasionante   :Rolling Eyes: 

pero ¿porqué todas las fuentes se ven bien salvo la estúpida fuente de Twitter?

¿alguien que use Twitter en el navegador (Firefox o Chromium) me puede decir

si él ve de forma adecuada la fuente del tipo de letra?

Perdón por re-preguntar pero soy como El Principito, investigo, pregunto y repregunto

hasta obtener respuesta.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## natrix

Prueba de setear así las fuentes (sigue los asteriscos):

```
# eselect fontconfig list

Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [3]   10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf *

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [7]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [8]   10-unhinted.conf

  [9]   11-lcdfilter-default.conf

  [10]  11-lcdfilter-legacy.conf

  [11]  11-lcdfilter-light.conf

  [12]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf

  [13]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [14]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf

  [15]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [16]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [17]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [18]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [19]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [20]  45-latin.conf *

  [21]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [22]  50-user.conf *

  [23]  51-local.conf *

  [24]  57-dejavu-sans.conf

  [25]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [26]  57-dejavu-serif.conf

  [27]  60-latin.conf *

  [28]  60-liberation.conf

  [29]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [30]  65-khmer.conf

  [31]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [32]  69-unifont.conf *

  [33]  70-no-bitmaps.conf

  [34]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [35]  80-delicious.conf *

  [36]  90-synthetic.conf *

  [37]  99pdftoopvp.conf

```

Quizás tengas que recompilar los exploradores web.

Suerte!!

----------

## essau

gracias por responder, natrix

yo tenía muchas más fuentes activadas que las que tú me dices, he probado a dejar las mismas que me sugieres y reiniciar pero las fuentes de Twitter siguen siendo feas, pixeladas, podo definidas. Es raro. La verdad que solo pasa en Twitter, por lo que no es preocupante, pues todo lo demás tiene una buena calidad de tipos de fuente.

A ver si tengo tiempo y hago pruebas de las que aconsejan en la wiki de Arch sobre fuentes, debe de ser algo de eso:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fonts_%28Espa%C3%B1ol%29

Un saludo.

----------

## pelelademadera

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-805623.html

----------

## quilosaq

@essau:

¿Podrías poner un pantallazo de las fuentes pixeladas tal como tu las ves?

----------

## essau

pues aquí tenéis una captura de mi twitter:

http://i.imgur.com/Q3Pgg0X.png

----------

## esteban_conde

 *essau wrote:*   

> pues aquí tenéis una captura de mi twitter:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Q3Pgg0X.png

 

Yo lo veo muy bien.

----------

## essau

como tengo co-instalado en este equipo un Ubuntu, un Debian y un OpenSuse luego haré una captura en alguno de ellos para que veáis la diferencia.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Has seguido los consejos de este artículo (en inglés)?:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fontconfig

Revisa las fuentes que tienes instaladas.

Revisa tu directorio .config/fontconfig/ (si existe).

Ten en cuenta que hay configuraciones de eselect fontconfig que son incompatibles.

----------

## essau

asi se ve en Ubuntu 

http://i.imgur.com/yIpAJOb.png

me parece evidente la diferencia.

Que cosa mas rara   :Shocked: 

----------

## essau

seguramente el problema tiene que estar en alguna incompatibilidad de fuentes, tendre

que trastear mas con las fuentes a ver si lo descubro como bien me dice quilosaq

----------

## Stolz

Efectivamente yo veo las fuentes horrorosas, con unos dientes de sierra considerables. essau ¿has probado a tocar la configuración de fuentes de tu navegador y no las del sistema? Yo tengo todas las funetes de X con antialiasing y no recuerdo haber hecho nada especial para que sea así.

----------

## quilosaq

Compara la salida del comando 

```
fc-match
```

 en gentoo y ubuntu.

----------

## essau

pues en ambos casos, tanto Gentoo como Ubuntu a fc-match responde:

DejaVuSans.ttf: "DejaVu Sans" "Book"

¿qué significa?

----------

## quilosaq

Es nombre de la fuente (y el peso) que fontconfig dirá que se debe utilizar cuando un programa solicite una fuente que no tengas en tu sistema; pero puede ser que los navegadores no usen fontconfig sino un mecanismo propio y esa salida no sirva para depurar el problema.

----------

## essau

no creo que sea cuestión del navegador, pues en Chromium pasa exactamente lo mismo que en Firefox. Además otras webs se ven bien, véase por ejemplo una captura de eldiario.es:

http://i.imgur.com/NNBMu0O.png

el problema es cuando el navegador no puede mostrar la letra "gotham" de Twitter y la sustituye por una horrorosa y dentada.   :Mad: 

----------

## pelelademadera

http://i.imgur.com/jiRBLtF.jpg

yo veo perfecto, tenes algun drama en fontconfig

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # eselect fontconfig list
> 
> Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):
> 
>   [1]   10-autohint.conf *
> ...

 

esa es mi salida

te recuerdo que chrome te avisa post emerge que instales estas fuentes:

media-fonts/arphicfonts

media-fonts/bitstream-cyberbit

media-fonts/droid

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

media-fonts/ipamonafont

media-fonts/ja-ipafonts

media-fonts/takao-fonts

media-fonts/wqy-microhei

media-fonts/wqy-zenhei

----------

## essau

hola, gracias a todos, 

he probado a instalar las fuentes que decías pelelademadera

y también a activar las mismas fuentes que tienes tú, y también las de natrix

y nada.

También se me ha ocurrido, que según dice http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fontconfig

es incompatible tener activas:

10-autohint.conf *

y las sub-pixel:

[4] 10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

[5] 10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf *

[6] 10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

[7] 10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf 

Warning

Autohinter is not compatible with sub-pixel rendering, do not use the two together!

pero tampoco es eso. Además pelelademadera tiene activas las dos, y natrix ninguna de ellas.    :Shocked: 

Hay que reconocer que el tema de las fuentes en general, y en Linux en particular, es el coño de la Bernarda  :Laughing:  como se dice en España.

En fin, ya me he cansado de esto, no voy a dar la lata más ni haceros perder el tiempo a vosotros ni a mí mismo.

Al fin y al cabo TODO funciona y se vé muy bien en mi Gentoo, salvo la letra de Twitter.

Que le den a la tetra del tuiter (no se puede ser tan perfeccionista). 

Como dice Jack Lemmon en Con faldas y a lo loco "Nadie es perfecto". Ni siquiera Gentoo.

Me quedo con lo positivo, algo he aprendido del endiablado tema de las fuentes.

----------

## essau

[SOLUCIONADO] por fin !!!

la solución era deshabilitar las fuentes de mapa de bits que son horrorosas,

y era las que usaba el navegador cuando no encontraba la adecuada que

pedía una página web (como en mi caso era Twitter).

----------

